#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Esam

* :*
    (     )                          .                              .
** 
                     .
                                          .
                                 .
           .                  (   )                ( ) .
       (Intrinsically  safe)                       .
    (enclosures)          .
                     .
                                  (auto  ignition)   .
                       .
*   Classification of Hazardous Areas :*
             .                      .                      .
                                                                                                 .
                    .                  .                            . 
                   .      (Divisions)   (Zones) .
           (Class)            (Group) .                    .                     .
1*-    (Divisions and Zones)*
                                   .
            (Zone 0, Zone 1 & Zone 2)           (Division 1 & Division 2) .
           ()  (Zone  0) :                 .(   1000 /) .
           (1)  (Zone 1) :                    (  10-1000 /) .
          (2) (Zone 2) :                  ɡ             .(10 /).
2*-     (Class) :*
                   -              Class I
        -            Class II
   -            Class III
              (Class I) .                           Dusts         Fibers  & Flyings                 Class II   &  Class III     NECɡ          Class I .
               (1)  (Division  1)         ()  (1) (Zone 0 & Zone 1)     .
3*-    (Group) :*
 :   Group A
 :   Group B
 :   Group C
 :   Group D
  :   Group E
  :   Group F
       :   Group G
                         (Flame  Paths)  (Gaps)     ɡ                              .
* 4-    (Temperature Classifications)*
                             .
           T1   T6    450  85          IEC        T2        A   B   C   D      T3        A   B   C     T4      A       .                        .        80%       .
            Ambient  Temperature  40            40         .
      VDE           (G1 to G5)              (T1  T5)   . 
       (T1  T6)  :Maximum Surface Temperature in C

Temperature Class


450
T1


300
T1


200
T3


135
T4


100
T5


85
T6



*5-       (Ingress Protection Codes) :*
         (IP)     









                         .










* 
    /   
*
See More:

----------

